# Do goats get Heart worms?



## Greendecember (Feb 18, 2011)

We have one of the highest rates of heart worm in the country. (Central Oklahoma) We have to keep dogs on heart worm meds year round it is so bad.  

Is this something I need to be concerned with in goats?


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Feb 18, 2011)

I dont think so.  I know worms are species specific.  Some species are carriers and some are recievers.  So I would think not.  Never heard of a goat getting heartworm??  But nothing would suprise me.


----------



## warthog (Feb 18, 2011)

We also have to treat our dogs and cats for heartworm on a monthly basis.

My vet has never advised me to treat the goats, next time I am there I will certainly ask her.


----------



## Greendecember (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks. It just crossed my mind as I was budgeting to get the dogs meds refilled


----------



## themrslove (Feb 18, 2011)

Okay, so I don't know the *technical* answer to this question...but here is a bit of info!

We cover our bases with that (because I thought the same thing!) with Ivomec.  After a bit of research I found that the active ingredient in many heart worm preventatives for dogs and cats is ivermectin.  We aren't huge proponents of preventative chemical measures for our goats due to the high immunity rates of their effectiveness so we generally just treat for worms if a problem (cocci especially) arises.  But Ivomec is the one wormer that we use on a regular schedule just so that things like roundworms, mites, grubs, lungworms, and lice don't be come a problem!  For us, it has kept any wormy problems away!

ETA - I am in Central OK, too!


----------



## Greendecember (Feb 18, 2011)

themrslove said:
			
		

> Okay, so I don't know the *technical* answer to this question...but here is a bit of info!
> 
> We cover our bases with that (because I thought the same thing!) with Ivomec.  After a bit of research I found that the active ingredient in many heart worm preventatives for dogs and cats is ivermectin.  We aren't huge proponents of preventative chemical measures for our goats due to the high immunity rates of their effectiveness so we generally just treat for worms if a problem (cocci especially) arises.  But Ivomec is the one wormer that we use on a regular schedule just so that things like roundworms, mites, grubs, lungworms, and lice don't be come a problem!  For us, it has kept any wormy problems away!
> 
> ETA - I am in Central OK, too!


Well HELLO neighbor!!! 

Which Ivermectin do you use and what dosage do you give? I suspect my goats to be around 50 pounds each (except the babies of course). I know a lot of the dog rescues around here use ivermectin because the cost of name brand heart worm specific meds is cost prohibitive. I have often considered just giving ivermectin to my dogs too. 

I didn't know it helped with lice too! 

 We aren't huge proponents of preventative chemical measures either. We bought Guinea fowl to help with the HORRID tick population we have here. The property was so back when we bought it last year you could not walk outside without bringing 5+ of those nasty things back with you! I hope they can ease that problem this summer! 

What do you use for flea, fly, and misquotes around the farm?


----------



## jlbpooh (Feb 18, 2011)

The guineas should fix your tick problem. We had ticks that bad when we moved here too. I was pulling 5-6 ticksEVERY day from our dog who was only 20 pounds. We have 6 acres, and the grass was waist high when we moved here. We have only found 1 tick in the last 3 years that our guineas have been freeranging. 
Our muscovies really seem to help with the fly population (they like mosquito larvae too). They are actually supposed to be more effective than fly traps and glue strips. They are fun to watch also, don't dabble in the mud like other ducks, and are extremely quiet, unlike the LOUD guineas. LOL


----------



## jason_mazzy (Feb 18, 2011)

Question: What are heartworms, and can I catch them from my dog?
Most pet owners have heard of heartworms. But what do heartworms look like and how are they transmitted from animal to animal? Learn the answers to these questions and more in this FAQ.
Answer: What are Heartworms, and can I catch them from my dog?
Heartworms are large worms that live in the hearts of dogs and cats. They are also found in other species; including ferrets, foxes, wolves, sea lions, and horses. Dogs are the common host for this parasite. 

Humans are not a natural host for heartworm, but there have been a few rare reports of human cases. In humans, the heartworm is usually found as a single worm in the lung versus the heart. Heartworm is also known as Dirofilaria Immitis. It is a long, spaghetti-like worm that can be anywhere from 6 to 14 inches in length (~17 - 27 cm). Female worms are longer than the male heartworms. 

Bottom Line: Heartworms cannot be spread animal-to-animal; heartworms need a mosquito to complete their life cycle. 

A mosquito bites a heartworm-infected animal.
The mosquito is then carrying microscopic versions of the heartworm, called microfilariae.
When the mosquito bites another dog or cat, that animal is now infected with the heartworm microfilariae.
Within 70 to 90 days, the microfilariae have made it through the tissues to the animal's heart, where they reproduce (providing both male and female worms are present) and live for several years. If both sexes of worms are present, they will be producing their own little microfilariae within 6 - 7 months after that mosquito bite.
The cycle continues.


----------



## jason_mazzy (Feb 18, 2011)

Ivermectin is used as a treatement and preventative measure in the control of Dirofilaria immitis in various animals, including cattle. In cattle, ivermectin is used as an injection. According to the website Drugs.com, ivermectin was invented by Merck Research Laboratories as a "broad-spectrum anti-parasitic." All the cattle within your herd should be treated as a precautionary measure to heartworm.

Read more: Heartworm Prevention For Cattle | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/about_6393854_heartworm-prevention-cattle.html#ixzz1EMovrC2n



it has been found in cattle, so a lil ivermec would be a good preventative!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 19, 2011)

Just incase any of you get the idea to start treating your dogs with ivermectin, that you are using on your goats.

Ivermectin will kill a collie or a collie mixed breed, Our vet office will no longer perscribe heart worm meds containing ivermectin


----------



## Greendecember (Feb 19, 2011)

jlbpooh said:
			
		

> The guineas should fix your tick problem. We had ticks that bad when we moved here too. I was pulling 5-6 ticksEVERY day from our dog who was only 20 pounds. We have 6 acres, and the grass was waist high when we moved here. We have only found 1 tick in the last 3 years that our guineas have been freeranging.
> Our muscovies really seem to help with the fly population (they like mosquito larvae too). They are actually supposed to be more effective than fly traps and glue strips. They are fun to watch also, don't dabble in the mud like other ducks, and are extremely quiet, unlike the LOUD guineas. LOL


We have 5 acres. The realestate people had the place brush hogged a couple times before we moved in but man the ticks were still HORRID! Little seed ticks are the WORST!

Guinea's are LOUD yes! LOL I keep them in the coop at night because of predators. They don't much leave the house yard unless something spooks them.I hope as they get older they roam a little farther out on the property. 

I thought about ducks but I really know nothing about them. muscovies are the one with the cool red heads right? We don't have a pond for them anyway. My neighbors have a pond but I don't think they would want my ducks over there eating their fish hehe. Though, their dog might like Duck for dinner


----------



## Greendecember (Feb 19, 2011)

jason_mazzy said:
			
		

> Question: What are heartworms, and can I catch them from my dog?


Hi thanks for the info  I know what heartworms are and how they are transmitted. I was just wondering if they were a problem in goats


----------



## Greendecember (Feb 19, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Just incase any of you get the idea to start treating your dogs with ivermectin, that you are using on your goats.
> 
> Ivermectin will kill a collie or a collie mixed breed, Our vet office will no longer perscribe heart worm meds containing ivermectin


Thanks for pointing that out. I had forgotten about Collies and that anomaly. 

I have 2 Chihuahua, 1 Doberman, and 1 Pyrenees / anatolian cross so I THINK we are safe here. I will double check with the vet first though.


----------



## jlbpooh (Feb 19, 2011)

Greendecember said:
			
		

> jlbpooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We started letting our guineas free range when they hit a year old. Everyone here gets locked up tighter than Fort Knox at night. Our guineas used to "take themselves for walks," but I put up perimeter field fencing which they can actually walk through, but they don't realize that they fit through it. 

The muscovies do have the red heads and don't require a pond. They are a terrestrial duck moreso since their oil glands aren't as developed as the mallard derivatives. They will roost in your trees if you let them, but we got ours at only 2 weeks old and kept them penned up for a couple months or so until they were past the size of hawk food. They got in their pen everynight and wait to be locked in. Our females do fly laps around our property every morning, but they don't fly away. They are very easy to take care of and will be pretty much self sufficient for food except for winter. We love them alot. They are very entertaining, and I love how they wag their tails when they get excited or when you are feeding them or something.


----------



## Greendecember (Feb 20, 2011)

jlbpooh said:
			
		

> We started letting our guineas free range when they hit a year old. Everyone here gets locked up tighter than Fort Knox at night. Our guineas used to "take themselves for walks," but I put up perimeter field fencing which they can actually walk through, but they don't realize that they fit through it.
> 
> The muscovies do have the red heads and don't require a pond. They are a terrestrial duck moreso since their oil glands aren't as developed as the mallard derivatives. They will roost in your trees if you let them, but we got ours at only 2 weeks old and kept them penned up for a couple months or so until they were past the size of hawk food. They got in their pen everynight and wait to be locked in. Our females do fly laps around our property every morning, but they don't fly away. They are very easy to take care of and will be pretty much self sufficient for food except for winter. We love them alot. They are very entertaining, and I love how they wag their tails when they get excited or when you are feeding them or something.


We started letting ours out at about 3 months. They don't go far and after the killing of 4 flock mates they prefer to the coop to the tree at night. 

I'm so excited! I am going to read up on the muscovies some! They are the ducks I always wanted but never went any farther than a want due to the pond issue! I might even get a pair this spring!

I'll try almost anything once to avoid having to use chemicals.


----------



## Iluvnigees (Feb 20, 2011)

We found out this year our dog has heartwoms. I asked my goat vet if my goats were at risk. He said no. Goats don't get it. This is what I was told. Thought I'd share. I asked about cats too. He said it's rare in cats.


----------



## Greendecember (Feb 22, 2011)

Iluvnigees said:
			
		

> We found out this year our dog has heartwoms. I asked my goat vet if my goats were at risk. He said no. Goats don't get it. This is what I was told. Thought I'd share. I asked about cats too. He said it's rare in cats.


Sorry to hear about your dog 

Thanks for the info


----------

